# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Registri iva e autofattura art.17

## WEB

Avendo ricevuto una fattura estera no ue, devo emettere autofattura in unico esemplare ai sensi dell'art.17 per operazioni effettuate da soggetto non residente senza stabile org.in Italia-applicazione art.7-ter.
Ma qual'e' la procedura per le registrazioni sui reg.iva? L'autofattura con iva la registro sul registro vendite, e la fattura ricevuta la devo integrare con iva e la registro sugli acquisti?
o devo registrare l'autofattura sia sul reg.iva vendite e acquisti,e la fattura ricevuta non la integro con iva a la registro sugli acquisti ?
Tali registrazioni vanno incidere sul volume d'affari in dichiarazione iva?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Avendo ricevuto una fattura estera no ue, devo emettere autofattura in unico esemplare ai sensi dell'art.17 per operazioni effettuate da soggetto non residente senza stabile org.in Italia-applicazione art.7-ter.
> Ma qual'e' la procedura per le registrazioni sui reg.iva? L'autofattura con iva la registro sul registro vendite, e la fattura ricevuta la devo integrare con iva e la registro sugli acquisti?
> o devo registrare l'autofattura sia sul reg.iva vendite e acquisti,e la fattura ricevuta non la integro con iva a la registro sugli acquisti ?
> Tali registrazioni vanno incidere sul volume d'affari in dichiarazione iva?

  La registrazione degli acquisti art. 17 DPR 633/72, si compone di due registrazioni compiute contemporaneamente. La stessa fattura finisce sul registro delle fatture d'acquisto e contemporaneamente su un registro sezionale ad hoc delle vendite. La registrazione sul registro vendite non agisce sul volume d'affari essendo (similarmente alle operazioni UE) operazioni contabili compensative, non vendite in senso tecnico.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

No, l'autofattura che lei deve emettere e registrare sia negli acquisti che nelle vendite (nel secondo caso meglio in un sezionale a parte come le ho già detto nel precedente post), contiene il riferimento alla fattura estera. E' nell'autofattura che lei deve indicare l'IVA. La numerazione dipende dalla soluzione di protocollazione che sceglie. Se nello stesso registro si registra "a blocchi di numeri", altrimenti se si opta per un registro a parte si adotta una numerazione a parte.

----------


## WEB

> No, l'autofattura che lei deve emettere e registrare sia negli acquisti che nelle vendite (nel secondo caso meglio in un sezionale a parte come le ho già detto nel precedente post), contiene il riferimento alla fattura estera. E' nell'autofattura che lei deve indicare l'IVA. La numerazione dipende dalla soluzione di protocollazione che sceglie. Se nello stesso registro si registra "a blocchi di numeri", altrimenti se si opta per un registro a parte si adotta una numerazione a parte.

  Ho capito, grazie della sua disponibilita' , mi rimane un dubbio ma della fattura ricevuta cosa ne devo fare? la devo protocollare? o è da tenere tra la documentazione e basta, come mi sembra di aver capito?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Ho capito, grazie della sua disponibilita' , mi rimane un dubbio ma della fattura ricevuta cosa ne devo fare? la devo protocollare? o è da tenere tra la documentazione e basta, come mi sembra di aver capito?

  La fattura estera serve solo per le registrazioni di prima nota. Non va protocollata nei registri I.V.A.

----------


## WEB

> La fattura estera serve solo per le registrazioni di prima nota. Non va protocollata nei registri I.V.A.

  Grazie del suo chiarimento. A questo punto sono quasi a posto, se non che mi sembra di capire che registrando, a questo punto solo l'autofattura sia tra gli acquisti che nelle vendite, la denominazione del fornitore estero sui registri iva non compare e neanche il numero di fattura estera . Non puo' che non essere cosi' giusto?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Grazie del suo chiarimento. A questo punto sono quasi a posto, se non che mi sembra di capire che registrando, a questo punto solo l'autofattura sia tra gli acquisti che nelle vendite, la denominazione del fornitore estero sui registri iva non compare e neanche il numero di fattura estera . Non puo' che non essere cosi' giusto?

  Si, è così.

----------

